# A New Uberti Fan!



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Wonderful day at the gun shop/pistol range.
As you know, I recently acquired a S&W model 586 that is the same as the one I sold 25 years ago. Wifey was getting too chummy with it, so I promised her a Uberti Frisco. Her Frisco came in, so we went to pick it up and shoot the guns.
While picking up the Frisco, I saw a Uberti Schofield (middle gun in the image). I had to have it, too. 
I was looking forward to shooting the 586, but the Uberti revolvers stole the show. Well balanced and with sweet triggers, these revolvers are must-haves. Very straight shooters that made me laugh right out loud while shooting.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Just once, I'd like an image appear right.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Laying a plastic 9MM (of any brand) next to the work of art that is made by Uberti is like parking a dump truck next to a Ferrari.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Pietta makes fine Colt SAA clones also.
Uberti and Pietta vastly out number Ruger Vaqueros at Cowboy Action Shooting matches.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

I can't be more happy with them, I can say.
I'm thinking an El Patron is going to be the next revolver I buy. Trying to resist the urge, but I am weak.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Not trying to rain on anybody, but the steel in the Uberti's is not all that great.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

SOCOM42 said:


> Not trying to rain on anybody, but the steel in the Uberti's is not all that great.


Just fine for standard pressure loads and lead bullets.
Like the original Colts.

When I want to hot rod, I get out my Ruger Blackhawks.


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

I have a S&W Russian 44 from Uberti that I used in CAS. it is super sweet.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

I have every handgun imaginable except a Uberti Cattleman. Next on the hit list with a nice black basketweave rig to carry it in around the farm. I'm a viking by blood, but my great grandfather was a lawman in the old west and I still have his 4th model Smith, Come-a-long, cuffs, badge and slap jack. So, you, know, I should totally have an old West gun.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Just remember - the true replicas do not have any kind of transfer bar or other device to keep the hammer from contacting a live round.
The fixed firing pin on the hammer means you carry ONLY 5 beans in the wheel. The so called "safety notch" on the hammer IS NOT A SAFETY and if the hammer is struck bad things can happen.

Procedure is:
Bring hammer back to loading notch (second click)
Open gate
Load one, skip one, load 4
Close gate without rotating the cylinder any further
Bring hammer back to full cock, this will rotate the empty chamber to be "up", which should be visually checked by looking at the case heads in the gap at the rear of the cylinder
Controlling hammer with thumb, slowly lower it down on the empty hole


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

csi-tech said:


> I have every handgun imaginable except a Uberti Cattleman. Next on the hit list with a nice black basketweave rig to carry it in around the farm. I'm a viking by blood, but my great grandfather was a lawman in the old west and I still have his 4th model Smith, Come-a-long, cuffs, badge and slap jack. So, you, know, I should totally have an old West gun.


https://www.simplyrugged.com/

This is the company that is going to make my holsters.
Rob Leahy was an Army M.P. He hires vets and they work the hours that are best for them as they go to school. Rob doesn't have to hire anyone as when someone gets ready to move on, they find and train their replacements. How cool is that?

This is the one I'm getting for the 586:
https://www.simplyrugged.com/ecomme...oncealment-Holster.cfm?item_id=151&parent=669

This is the probable choice for the Frisco:
https://www.simplyrugged.com/ecommerce/Cattleman-Leather-Holster.cfm?item_id=564&parent=669

Rob on Gun Blast:


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Just fine for standard pressure loads and lead bullets.
> Like the original Colts.
> 
> When I want to hot rod, I get out my Ruger Blackhawks.


You are right probably without realizing it.

The steels' structure used is equal to that of 125 years ago.

I have worked on both the repros and plenty of originals and I see close similarities in grain structure.

I have in the past two months repaired more than a dozen original Colts and Remington's both cap & ball and cartridge conversions.

Also Colt SAA jobs. I have several dealers that will not bring the originals to anyone else but me.

Probably done about 120-130 over the last five years, some Ubertie's mixed in the batch.

The biggest fail common throughout all is the hand and hand spring.

The springs break and the hands crack through the spring slot into the pivot hole.

I make new ones, stock them unfinished, adjust the overall length to the gun then heat treat.

Dimensionally, they are very close together that Uberti parts can be fitted to originals in many cases, which I do.


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

You would be correct in that. The Uberti SAA clones that we used had well over 10k each through them when they were sold. Breaking of hand springs was common enough I ordered them by the half dozen and carried them with us. At one time our little group had 8 of the SAA clones running the weekend shoots. And my son was holy hell when it came to slip hammering a gun. Springs were replaced frequently, sometimes prior to failure just because I guessed it was impending.
But with loads cranking out 255 grainers at just shy of 950, the bores were good and everything still tight when they were sold.


----------

